# Priorities!



## VaridriveGT14 (May 5, 2011)

While the neighbor messed with his pool all day ...i washed the tractor. My 2004 Craftsman LT 2000


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Still has the show room look.


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

VaridriveGT14 said:


> While the neighbor messed with his pool all day ...i washed the tractor. My 2004 Craftsman LT 2000



I really like those year model Craftsman mowers both LT2000, and LT1000, and really do prefer the geared tranny.


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

I used to wash my brand new '92 white LT12 after mowing - i wanted it to look brand new for a long time....then i let my dad use it for a while.....i got it back all dented and scratched up . Parents just dont understand.

I wash my tractors from time to time- dosent do any good- when it rains they just get dirty again( theyre in a temp garage) i need to get a load of stone for the floor.


----------



## VaridriveGT14 (May 5, 2011)

Wife walked in while i was reading the post....said " you are obsessed with those tractors"
What can i say.....?


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

" you are obsessed with those tractors"
What can i say.....? 

Nutin..just grin.


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Tell her it's a SAFE obsesssion----my kid is obsessed with WWF wrestling! Lord,I hate that stuff!!!


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

VaridriveGT14 said:


> Wife walked in while i was reading the post....said " you are obsessed with those tractors"
> What can i say.....?


 And theres a club for that.... Right here....:lmao:


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

I tell my wife " You knew this when i met you - dont start saying " what have i gotten into now" . I had 10 tractors back then- i have 28 now- i drug all the ones down i had back when i met her- id have in the neighborhood of 40 . Plus a room full of diecast cars.

Im sorta cut off buying more tractors- she says i have enough to work on - but im like " Parts! I need em for parts! " - and the ocassional saver.....


----------



## farmertim (Dec 1, 2010)

and whatever else you can get away with in the meantime, i think the trick is going to be; How do i make it to be her idea?
but that is a really nice example you have!!!


----------



## HickoryNut (Mar 8, 2011)

farmertim is on the money. 

All I have to do is walk up with a shovel and rake and say, "Honey, the driveway needs to be dressed let's get busy". She says, "are you kidding it's a half mile long". My response,  "If I had this certain tractor and implements..........I could do it myself......."

Usually, that and a 100 dollar bill, the car keys to let her go shopping gets me to the finish line.........Usually


----------

